# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Very agressive dogs in dreams

## lemoncobbler

In the past two weeks, i've had a few dreams where i'm being assaulted by a dog. The first dream, I was attacked by these weird dog demons that were like large schnauzers with hyper realistic human faces- they kept popping up and trying to kill me- there was lots of blood and I think I killed one of these dogs.

Last night, I had a dream where there were some very large german shepards that were after me, and I had to hide inside buildings, because they were going to kill me if they caught me.

So i'm wondering, what do aggressive dogs in dreams mean, I've never drempt about them so frequently or negatively. Dogs are usually friendly in my dreams.

----------


## Arra

Have you recently had a bad experience involving dogs, or involving being attacked by anything? Or playing a game involving being attacked? What do you usually think of when you think of dogs? If you don't like dogs anyway maybe the dreams are just an expression of general fear. If you like dogs maybe the dreams express metaphorically something in your life you thought was good turning against you. Those were rhetorical questions, and I really don't know the answer. I think in general, whatever the situation seems to resemble to you in your real life, is probably what it's about.

----------


## lemoncobbler

I have had no bad experiences regarding dogs- I've always loved them very much. Thats why i'm so confused.
I'm just not sure how to relate this to my waking life, besides just general stress and anxiety-

I had another dog dream last night, but in this one, I was at some adoption place, and my mother told me we were getting a certain dog, and I told her that no, I didn't like dogs and I wanted a cat. 
I like dogs very much, i'm not sure whats up with this.

----------


## Arra

If you're getting those dreams so often, maybe you should use it as a dream sign. Just tell yourself that next time you see a dog, do a reality check, and you'll become lucid.

----------


## feross

Have you been playing COD Black Ops, the zombies? because i have been getting some fearce zombbie dogs in my dreams

----------


## Drokens

That's scary shit. Thankfully I've never had an angry dog dream.

----------


## Nilabimini

Generally dogs in a dream symbolize generosity, protection and loyalty. (man's best friend)

But in your case, seeing vicious and/or growling dogs may signify some inner conflict within yourself. It could indicate betrayal or un-trustworthiness. (not sure if that's a word lol)
Also, if the dog is barking (negatively not happily) then this could represent making demands on people and controlling situations around you or alternatively mean unfriendly companions.

Dreaming of buying a dog indicates a tendency to buy your friends or buy compliments/favors or may suggest a need to find companionship.

Think about current relationships in your life or the lack thereof, what you need or how you are interacting with those around you.

Hopefully this helps a bit ~ peace.

~Steph ☼

----------

